# Milford Mass.



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

We are soliciting bids for the landscape maintenance of a commercial property in Milford Mass for the 2003 season. The scope of work includes: Spring cleanup, sweeping, mulch, weekly maintenance, weed control, Aeration, lawncare program, tree and shrub care, tree and shrub prunning, fall cleanup, snow removal and de-icing during winter months. Bidders must supply commercial references and a certificate of insurance to qualify.

These bids are due by 12:00pm, Feb. 18, 2003. 

A complete R.F.P. is available. 

Interested parties sholud contact us at 617-666-9840 or send a PM on this website. Thank you, Dominc Daveta, Daveta Associates.


----------

